
A Virtual Weimar: Hyperinflation in a Video Game World (Diablo 3) - jwallaceparker
http://petercearle.com/2013/05/diablo-hyperinflation-article/
======
jwallaceparker
Site looks to be down at the moment.

Here is the same article: [http://mises.org/daily/6435/A-Virtual-Weimar-
Hyperinflation-...](http://mises.org/daily/6435/A-Virtual-Weimar-
Hyperinflation-in-a-Video-Game-World)

